# For those who use pampers easy ups



## smurff

Just a quick question, on the back of the easy up what is the clear blue strip with blue tab on the used for, its been driving me mad for weeks


----------



## Taylorboo

Its to wrap the nappy up. You unpeel it and pull it tight around the nappy to hold it all together once you have taken the dirty pull up off.....hope that makes some sense x


----------



## smurff

Thankyou, I did wonder that but I tried to do it but it didn't work, I obviously did it wrong, thanks for your help


----------



## Taylorboo

It took me a few attempts but its great when you have mastered it x


----------



## smurff

Yeah I tried again and figured it out, should have given it to my dd im sure she should have figured it out straight away :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Darn, mine don't have that. It's a real pain throwing them out when they don't roll up like diapers too.


----------



## Cassie123

roll the pull up from front to back then hold it so the sticky bit is on top. Pull the sticky bit towards you and stick it onto the front bit of the nappy.


----------

